# Too cold to bathe outside?



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Is there a reason why he can't get a bath inside?

About bathing outside - the thing I'm thinking about is how quickly my hands would get numb from the cold water and cooler temps. Ranger would probably be OK. Jacks went swimming last november when the temps were only upper 40's.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Unfortunately, yes! I can't get him into the tub myself and ever since he had ONE bath in a tub, he'll rarely go inside a bathroom with a bathtub. My longer term goal is to eventually get him to go in the shower downstairs where I can bathe him, but that's long-term. So far, I've just got him able to walk into the bathroom and don't want to ruin it by either 1) forcing him into the shower or 2) getting him into the shower willingly the first time then ruining it by turning the water on him. He's like an elephant...he never forgets! He doesn't mind hose baths outside but hates bath tubs.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

We generally don't bathe a dog outside here until it is about 75 degrees outside for several days in a row, just because the water is pretty cold coming out of the pipes and hose. I can't bear seeing one of our dogs shivering during the bath. Do you have one of those inside do it yourself dog bath places nearby? That's always a good option if you don't want to deal with cleaning up a bathroom after a dog shake down.

Edit, just saw your post. A bath in neutral territory might be better anyway if it's too cold for outside bathing--either a do it yourself place or at a grooming place (after the weekend)?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Okay. I was just wondering if there was a "never ever" reason - like some people don't like the dog hair clogging the drains, etc. 

I'm pretty mean about putting a thick collar on and picking up and plopping the dogs into the bathtub no matter what they think about it. They get to have zoomie fun and treats when they are done so it doesn't mark them for life...


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Happy Bays Car and Dog Wash

Ranger, you're welcome! I'm not a fan of cold showers either!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

50°F must be like a heat wave to you guys  I say give him a bath, let him shake off real good, towel dry and bring him in to lay on his blanket inside.


----------



## Looni2ns (Mar 26, 2010)

Brrrrrrr. Just thinking about a bath outside w/the hose in 50 degree weather gives me goosebumps. But, if he doesn't mind, guess he can sit in the sun with that pretty black coat, and soak up the rays.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Well, I am one mean mommy. I decided if I was warm enough to bathe him in shorts and a tee, he could have a quick bath outside. We had to go front where there's no sun but it was still warm out and the wind had died down. He was SO good for his bath! Besides one point where he started to just walk away down the sidewalk as if to say, "see ya lady. It's been nice, but..." and I had to bear hug him, soaking myself in the process to stop him. 

That was 30 minutes ago and he's already almost dry! We went out back afterwards for sunshine and zoomies and he had a heck out of time running through the snow. (Yes, I bathed my dog while there's still snow on the ground). Then a quick brushing secret and I realized something...a secret.

Ranger's been growing a big boy coat all winter!! We're closing in to almost a year of raw feeding and his coat has grown more...poofy. I know a big part of that is his bath, but honestly, he has a big boy coat now! Apparently it was hiding under the lack-of-bath coat for the past 5 months. He looks amazing! I will post pics tomorrow...his stringy coat is gone!

Bender - thanks for the link! That place looks great, I'll have to try it when I have time...I was in a rush today since I'm trying to get some studying done but I'll definitely keep that place in mind over the summer and for the fall.

Megora - Unfortunately, I have kitten-like upper body strength; as in, nil. Ranger does this weird stiffen thing where it's almost impossible to lift him off the ground, let alone carry him, and then he does the cat-thing where he puts all paws on the edges of the tub to getting in. I just can't do it! Hopefully we'll get to the point where he'll walk into the downstairs shower. That's my goal for next winter!

Goldencamper - it is a heatwave! it's the first nice days of spring and like I said earlier, I was wearing shorts and a t-shirt for most the day! 5pm is when it gets hottest here so it was perfect timing!


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

I'm glad you just went for it!! As you said, it was a quick bath. Trust me, Katie has tried (successfully at times!) to swim in the lake in the winter ... and as you said, you were going to give him a good towel dry and make sure he stayed in the sun!

Can't wait to see pictures of your big-puffy boy  I bet he smells delish!

Kim


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Can't wait to see pictures of Mr. Poofy  Glad you just went for it.


----------



## Mavrk (Mar 11, 2011)

I was going to vote to go for it, but I see you already did. I think the issue for me would be getting wet and cold myself like someone mentioned above.


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

I'm glad Ranger is clean! I don't know exactly how it works, but I remember as a child my parents hooking the hose up to an inside sink (wash tub type sink beside the washing machine) so that they could bath the dog with warm water. 

We've obviously never tried it but maybe doing something similar would help in the future?


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

On a side note, I had to force Samantha into the bathtub for over three years. Her last two baths she's hopped in happily. I guess all it took was time for her to figure out that it's really not that bad .


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Picture of big boy coat please!! Thanks!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

10 degrees C sounds pretty warm to me. Glad Ranger had his bath. Jess is getting really smelly too. He likes to wade in muddy ponds and smells like a swamp. I'm thinking of a quick bath before the non-dog people get here for dinner today. I'll probably put him in the tub, apparently we're having the coldest Easter in 74 yrs,according to environment Canada.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Awww, I wanna see his big boy coat too! When I give baths outside Gary helps by bringing me a pitcher of warm water from the house. I'll pour it over them every so often.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Here's a post-bath pic the next day - sorry it's hard to see, the sun wasn't over the hill yet!

Look at his big boy pants and tail!









I posted some post-bath pics in a thread in the the picture forum - you can see how grumpy ranger was!

And another pic from him eating his breakfast - his coat is way fuller


----------



## 2dollys (Jan 24, 2011)

*good call!*

He looks (and smells?) gorgeous! We have about the same temps here these days, and I've been pondering letting the girls have a swim. 

BTW, Mango wants to know if he smells like mangoes now...


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

2dollys said:


> He looks (and smells?) gorgeous! We have about the same temps here these days, and I've been pondering letting the girls have a swim.
> 
> BTW, Mango wants to know if he smells like mangoes now...


Aw, thanks! 

and yes, he does! He smells positively mango-licious which means he's getting snuggled constantly because not only does he smell mango-licious, but he's also super soft!


----------



## CanineloveMan (Dec 11, 2017)

*Cold baths*

So I just finished bathing my two dogs out in about 40s to 50s weather today. I have two boys and they are pretty large animals, just around 80 pounds each, one a German Shepherd and Pitbull hybrid( he's beautiful) and the other likely a pitbull hybrid maybe bully and another large pitbull. Any how I just wanted to let you all in on the route I take and how I go through with the dirty deed. I have an extra faucet in the laundromat room in my house which I can adjust to supply warm water. I ran a 50ft hose on to that spout and on out to the driveway where these too poor souls live and onward with the shampoo. Two 80 pound beasts soaked, washed, rinsed, and towel dried all by my lonesome. Too say the least my back hurts. Sun was pretty well over the horizon when I was finished since it's winter time and the towel doesn't seem to get all the moisture from there coats. I did build the a space heater that I have more or less aimed towards their dog house from their other dog house which I am hoping warms up the air in their house and gets the rest of the moisture to dissipate. We'll just have tosee if they make it through the night.?????


----------



## rondvu2 (Feb 19, 2018)

I wouldn't use cold water, I have gave my dog cold tail before, its not pleasant, I think you could bath him outside in 50 degree weather, if you take out some warm buckets/water pitchers outside and refrain from using the hose unless you have warm water. Just my experience. I have a black labradane 140lbs and it is hard on my back but easier on my wallet, not to mention trying to get him to get into the vehicle, I cant lift him, if he doesn't want to go


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

I put in a valve that can shunt hot water into the cold water pipe running to the outside faucet. This lets me provide toasty warm water through the outside hose bib. In Vermont there are so many days that are cool, that providing warm water outside is a must. That being said, we gave Oscar his first rinse in our shower and he thoroughly enjoyed it. We did not enjoy his water shake but that was predictable.


----------

